

And If The Internet Went Black? - nsns
http://www.worldcrunch.com/and-if-internet-went-black/4841

======
bediger
And if everyone took a shower at the same time?

This is just scare mongering.

Also, the famous slogan was "The network is the computer", not "The internet
is the computer". That was Sun Microsystem's tagline or slogan. Given that
"The Internet" really isn't a single technology (except maybe with respect to
TCP/IP, but even that's changing as IPv6 makes its way in) or even a single
network, why are we fear mongering about this right now? Between Anonymous
turning off The Internet, and China's Water Army disrupting USA in-flight
refueling ops, one has to wonder if a coordinated PR campaign isn't taking
place.

~~~
nsns
While I agree with your points, I do think it might be worthwhile to try and
determine how dependent we've become on the Internet.

